# This boy is a mess



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Carlo is such a ham. I think he is gonna be a fine looking buck. He just turned 5 months old, is 32lbs, a little on the short side but a nice little package overall.

Here he is this morning trying to get my attention.


----------



## Chaty (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice looking buck you got there and he sure is a fuzzy little guy...looks like he likes to have it picture taken... :thumb:


----------



## KikoFaerie (Jan 21, 2008)

Love his coloring!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

He sure is a ham, what a sweet looking boy. I also love his color.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

he sure is cute!!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

His sire tends to put shorter legs on kids and they look awesome. I just saw some at another farm by his sire too and they are nice. I've seen Redcard in person as well and he's a very very small buck and awesome. So I'd say he's a keeper!


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Ashley I saw Redcard in person too and Carlo is his spitting image. I also have Carlo's twin brother and he is really leggy. Everyone who sees them can't believe they are brothers and twins. LOL


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Oh, he is an extremely handsome young fellow! Wow Teresa. Very nice . What a cutie!


----------



## mystic's_mom (Oct 5, 2007)

What a cutie...bet you can't wait to see what he looks like under all that fluff huh?? :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

How cute!


----------



## goat fever (Oct 18, 2007)

He is just adorable.


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

thanks and yea he has alot of fluff.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

My dad looked at him after I said he was so cute and he says"It's a sheep".LOL!


----------

